# HM Females for Sale....



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys well I still have some HM females available. I currently have 3 multis, 2 cambodians, and a yellow...All halfmoons. Send me a PM and we'll talk prices ;-) These ladies could be pets or excellent breeding stock. I can take pictures but,fair warning, most of these girls have nipped fins from being in the sorority. Shipping is $15 Priority, $35 Express. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

if i wasnt flat broke right now i would be all over this. i love multis and ive always wanted a yellow betta 0.0 good luck finding them new homes


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ffsh! darn you, Paypal! you screw me over all the time. xD


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone? ;-)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ahh, beat, again with the bad timing!!!!! I SO want one but it's such a bad idea to add to my numbers!!! Good luck finding new homes for them! I'll see if the betta bug has taken effect in my boyfriend quite yet... I bet I could get him interested lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

can you take some pics of them for me ?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mervin, send me a PM of the ones you're interested in and I'll try to take pictures...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

beat, can you post a pic of the yellow? Just curious...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

same i was just curious.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i cant afford a lot right now but you know i would!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't PM you from my phone but if you could send me a PM with the lowest price you'll accept for all of them we'll talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I sent you a PM Jackie...


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

What colors are the multis?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are the yellow and one of the cambodian female....


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! Those are some gorgeous fish! I wish I could, but I'm only 13, and my parents would not let me use their credit card


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

How much for the yellow female with shipping to ny?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

***1 Cambodian and 2 multis are pending***


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

It looks like 2 of the multis have been sold!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Come on you guys! ;-) I still have some nice females left.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm interested, but I wish I could. I'm kinda broke right now.... But, if I get paid soon, I'll talk to you! I cannot find any female bettas around where I am!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well now the Yellow girl is pending and both cambodians are back for sale again....


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ughhh if I had my 20 gallon. I'd be buying 4! But...I dont XP


----------



## NCBetta (Jul 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful yellow female...too bad I have like 3 dollars to my name


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

sometimes just sometimes i dont like living where i currently am ..... .... alas gorgeous girlies you will always remain just beyond my reach :-( 

They are really pretty beat2020 :-D


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Those fish is BEAUTIFUL, I really like the Cambodian female she is stunning!
But I can't all my money is going toward my trip to Sweden....... and the fact that you live in California and I live in Georgia and I would not be able to pay shipping, but in any case, good luck finding good homes for them!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you have any other spawns in the works, Beat?  I love your ladies, but have a friend also looking for dudes (as I am myself, perhaps), and your fish are lovley >.<!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@Pew No, I don't have any spawns at the moment unfortunately...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww! Thats ok. Im always stalking your beautiful fish, I looovee them!  <3


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys well unfortunately,Wednesday will have to be the last day I can ship these girls out so If you want one, PLEASE get in touch with me now. Thanks.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I could get more than just those two :-/


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

what girls do you have left?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok guys well if you're interested, this will be last day you can buy a girl, and they HAVE to go express since I'll ship tomorrow and don't want to risk them being held at the post office if shipped priority. I really need to sell these girls, so if you're interested PM me and we'll work out a deal...


----------

